# Watership Down



## nekosync (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anyone watched this movie? What did you think? 

It was rated U, but it has quite gory moments.
Here's some images... click the spoiler at your _*own risk, because they do contain blood.*_


Spoiler














I'm quite shocked that it was rated a U...

The movie is about rabbits finding a new home.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, I enjoyed it and the book quite a bit when I was younger. It's definitely pretty dark, what story depicting how life is a cruel struggle wouldn't be dark? It's a good representation of the lack of justice in this universe, and how life and death are one in the same.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Read the book.


----------



## epona (Oct 11, 2014)

i've actually never read it (or seen it), i started to read it when i was 7 or 8 but gave up two or three chapters in when i realised all the characters were male


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

Watership down is my love <3 I had the song Bright eyes on my moms funeral. And Ive been thinking to have the black rabbit on my shoulder as a tattoo.
Have you ever watched The Plague Dogs? it is the same writer and animator as Watership down.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Not a fan. Glad everyone likes it though.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I haven't seen the movies for years but the book is my sworn enemy.
> 
> It is my most despised book of all time. I burnt my copy of it in a bonfire I despise it that much.



Why do you hate it so much?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I have no idea. My hatred of it irrational. I just hate it for no reason tbh.

It is my sworn enemy. There are no words for how much I despise that book.

Edit: I don't like it because I find it dull okay.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

Saw the movie when I was really, really young. Was a bit freaked out because I didn't expect a film about rabbits to be bloody. Got bored with it and went and played with toys or something.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I have no idea. My hatred of it irrational. I just hate it for no reason tbh.
> 
> It is my sworn enemy. There are no words for how much I despise that book.



That's stupid, you can't just hate a book and burn it for no reason, thats bordering on psychotic.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> That's stupid, you can't just hate a book and burn it for no reason, thats bordering on psychotic.



*nods in agreement* There's gotta be at least some reason why. There's always a reason for things haha.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> *nods in agreement* There's gotta be at least some reason why. There's always a reason for things haha.



yeah even if it's like a subconscious thing like she was attacked by a rabbit when she was little idk lol
you don't hate something that much for no reason.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> That's stupid, you can't just hate a book and burn it for no reason, thats bordering on psychotic.



Welp sorry. I just hate it. I hated every second of reading it in school. I'm normally not irrational in my hatred. But when it comes to this book I hate it. It was the dullest thing I've ever read. Sorry yo.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Welp sorry. I just hate it. I hated every second of reading it in school. I'm normally not irrational in my hatred. But when it comes to this book I hate it. *It was the dullest thing I've ever read*. Sorry yo.



well there's your reason! why didn't you just say that haha

although i still don't find that a big enough reason to burn a book o.o


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> well there's your reason! why didn't you just say that haha



Well I'm sorry. Guess I should've been clearer.

Also I burned it because I needed some fire kindle. And I hated it. Two birds one stone.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, Im sorry to hear you do not like it. I love it because I saw it as a kid and I loved it so much. I geuss you like the twilight books better with some glitterish vampires that dosen't make any sense


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Well, Im sorry to hear you do not like it. I love it because I saw it as a kid and I loved it so much. I geuss you like the twilight books better with some glitterish vampires that dosen't make any sense



No I don't like the Twilight books.

Sigh look just please ignore what I said. I don't like the book but if you guys do that is wonderful. Okay. I prefaced my opinion by saying my opinion was irrational and dumb okay. I'm sorry I did not justify it okay. I regret posting it.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Book burning makes me sad.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Book burning makes me sad.



same  i wouldn't even burn my poetry anthology book after my exam, even though i hated that thing so much


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 11, 2014)

What the heck is that..never seen it in my life..


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> yeah even if it's like a subconscious thing like she was attacked by a rabbit when she was little idk lol
> you don't hate something that much for no reason.



Exactly. But she said she found it dull, so that was most likely the underlying reason!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> same  i wouldn't even burn my poetry anthology book after my exam, even though i hated that thing so much



Right? 
Like I hate my Biostatistics book like nothing else. But someone out there likes Biostatistics. The author of the textbook clearly does. So I'd rather give it to them than burn it. Also, I could sell it back so I have money to buy books I actually like.

*Edit;* Also, so I don't get in trouble for being off topic. I've never read/seen Watership Down. I've vaguely heard of it, but I don't know what it's about at all.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks rad, I wanna' watch it now.

As for burning books? It's their business, lol.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

It can be too overwhelming for one person to be bombarded like what I've read over the past 2 pages :\


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm surprised not more people have heard of it. It's a REALLY famous book.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Motte said:


> It can be too overwhelming for one person to be bombarded like what I've read over the past 2 pages :\



They weren't bombarded at all.. people were just replying to their comment. Thats what happens on a forum


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm surprised not more people have heard of it. It's a REALLY famous book.



I know it as a book that some schools require students to read.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm surprised not more people have heard of it. It's a REALLY famous book.



I know it as a book that some schools require students to read.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

Watership down is the top 100 best books in the world, got many awards as well.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

I saw the movie when I was like 6 or 7.

Was a crazy-ass movie too.

I didn't terrified me that much, but....keep in mind that it was a "FAMILY PICTURE".

Looking back on the movie, it was really ambitious since it was animated with that realistic tone in mind while keeping it goring and crap. It wasn't the best animated movie out there, but it was really ambitious for the time. (I mean the 70's, good god.)

I never knew it was a book until like I researched it some more years later.


----------



## oranje (Oct 12, 2014)

Watership Down is one of my favorite books as a kid!  The animal world can be a savage and cruel place, so I'm glad that the book didn't sugar-coat nature. I don't think I would ever watch the movie though since I tend to like the books better than move adaptations.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

That was one of the most boring movies I've ever watched.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

RetroT said:


> That was one of the most boring movies I've ever watched.


I forgot that, it was boring until the last third.


----------



## meo (Oct 12, 2014)

I've seen the movie. It was alright.

The book was absolutely outstanding. It's one of my all time favorite reads and I can't recommend it enough to someone who hasn't picked it up.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 12, 2014)

I saw the movie when I was in elementary school; that movie is definitely NOT for kids.  Besides the nightmares, I became super afraid of the forested area around our house at the time, especially at night.

However, the book soon became a favorite of mine, same with the sequel "Tales from Watership Down".  I did buy "The Plague Dogs", but haven't read it yet.  I certainly am not going to watch an animated version if it's as nasty as the animation of "Watership Down" was.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

mdchan said:


> I saw the movie when I was in elementary school; that movie is definitely NOT for kids.  Besides the nightmares, I became super afraid of the forested area around our house at the time, especially at night.
> 
> However, the book soon became a favorite of mine, same with the sequel "Tales from Watership Down".  I did buy "The Plague Dogs", but haven't read it yet.  I certainly am not going to watch an animated version if it's as nasty as the animation of "Watership Down" was.




I thought Watership down was more rough but its kinda gory in that movie too. But I do recomnend it


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 12, 2014)

I saw the title and sort of recognized the name of the movie but couldn't remember what it was about. 
Then I looked at the pictures.
Bad memories came flooding back.
I watched it when I was really young, and it scared the heck out of me.
I had NIGHTMARES afterwards.
It was the first gorey/bloody movie I had ever watched. I can't remember the details of the movie, but I'm pretty sure my dad eventually turned the TV off because I just couldn't handle it.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Oct 12, 2014)

I remember watching the movie as a kid and I loved it. A few years ago I had found it again and rewatched it with friends, it was still wonderful. It made me cry a lot and I think the art and story were great. I bet the books just as good, I'd definitely read it if I came across it.  
And I'm very interested in the plague dogs movie too, I did not know of it's existence till now. :3
I also don't understand how a bit of animated blood can be so terrible for some people. The 'gore' in watership down made the story more realistic imo.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 13, 2014)

Labrontheowl said:


> I remember watching the movie as a kid and I loved it. A few years ago I had found it again and rewatched it with friends, it was still wonderful. It made me cry a lot and I think the art and story were great. I bet the books just as good, I'd definitely read it if I came across it.
> And I'm very interested in the plague dogs movie too, I did not know of it's existence till now. :3
> I also don't understand how a bit of animated blood can be so terrible for some people. The 'gore' in watership down made the story more realistic imo.



I love animations with gore, and I find watership down and Pladge dog very realistic in the way how rough it is.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 13, 2014)

i rEALLY find this one of the creepiest things ever. i had to read the book in eighth grade and it's just idk it's creepy in such an artistic way. i really respect it, but the whole thing just creeps me out.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 13, 2014)

My brothers watched it over and over when they were little.I didn't really pay attention enough to notice that it was a bit scary for younger kids.One day i took the kids i babysat to the library and decided to get it for them.It was on for about 5 minutes when i had to quickly shut it off.The kids were horrified.lol.After they left, i watched the entire movie.I thought it was great.My brothers could watch stuff like that, but it's a bit too scary for some younger children.

I own two copies of the book and keep thinking i will read it soon.After seeing this post, i think i'll start this week.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 14, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> I saw the title and sort of recognized the name of the movie but couldn't remember what it was about.
> Then I looked at the pictures.
> Bad memories came flooding back.
> I watched it when I was really young, and it scared the heck out of me.
> ...


I'm sorry. ;-;


----------

